# The Vietnam War: A look back in Pictures...



## MA-Caver (May 6, 2010)

Found this photo essay which is a collection of Iconic photographs from the Vietnam War. Some I have not seen before but others are very familiar. 
I post this here in honor of the Vets still living and in honor of those who died. 
:asian: 


> http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/photos/2010/04/looking-back-at-the-vietnam-wa.html
> The Vietnam War  began on Nov. 1, 1955, and ended 35 years ago on April 30, 1975 when Saigon, now  known as Ho Chi  Minh City, fell. The United States entered the war to prevent a  communist takeover of South  Vietnam as part of their wider strategy of containment. Military  advisors arrived beginning in 1950. U.S. involvement escalated in the  early 1960s, with U.S. troop levels tripling in 1961 and tripling again  in 1962. U.S. combat units were deployed beginning in 1965. Involvement  peaked in 1968 at the time of the Tet Offensive. The war exacted a huge human cost in  terms of fatalities, including 3 to 4 million Vietnamese from both  sides, 1.5 to 2 million Laotians and Cambodians, and 58,159 U.S.  soldiers. By this war's end, the Vietnamese had been fighting foreign  involvement or occupation in various wars for over a hundred years. _--Wikipedia_
> (23  images)
> 
> ...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 7, 2010)

More pics from a different source. Some of the pics are the same as the previous links but have parts 1-3 showing sequence of events. The photos include some graphic images which are blacked out until you click on them... Likewise more photos from the fall of Saigon and anti-war protests in the U.S. http://www.boston.com/bigpicture/2010/05/vietnam_35_years_later.html
:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (May 10, 2010)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 10, 2010)

.


----------

